# This I wish for all of you.  My diary:



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2022)

This is a DIARY, so, if you do not agree with my thoughts, well, I'd appreciate it if you don't read it.
I've tried writing thoughts from angelic sources and was admonished, so, these are MY thoughts and sacred messages received by me.
This will be ongoing.  (haha!  Unless the condemnation becomes too severe)
Nothin to argue with here, no facts, just my opinions and often erroneous babblings.
Please realize, I'm not religious, but have a hint of spirituality which I might express from time to time.
Just skip this thread if you have no interest and maybe, start your own thread?  Thanks.

from me:

From this moment, for the rest of your life on this Earth, if it be 2 years or 90 years,

You will be your absolute best.

You will be more alive than you have ever been.

You will direct what you want to happen in your life.

You will appreciate all that is given to you.

You will affect (in a positive way) all who come in contact with you.

You will take on mighty accomplishments without fear.

You will try not to judge, gossip nor condemn.

You will triumph in glory.

There is no middle ground.  You will dare everything and stand with the Holy Angels.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 31, 2022)

_Gaer, you are such a genuine, honest and very lovely person._


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2022)

Ah, Greet the morn with hope of calm, of sweet, of glory and of love.
The Sun and dew both greet with hope.
Tickle in the air you breathe.
Fresh moments that will never come again, unhampered by sad or scorn.

This, a day to enact dreams, of hopes fulfilled,
of wonders if you look and are aware.
Not like any other day,
Tis a day of magic, of miracles, of wonder, of awe.

Make it so.
Make it in your mind.
This can be a day of love for all exist.

by me.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> This is a DIARY, so, if you do not agree with my thoughts, well, I'd appreciate it if you don't read it.
> I've tried writing thoughts from angelic sources and was admonished, so, these are MY thoughts and sacred messages received by me.
> This will be ongoing.  (haha!  Unless the condemnation becomes too severe)
> Nothin to argue with here, no facts, just my opinions and often erroneous babblings.
> ...


Well, that choked me up. Thankyou for the unexpected joy so early in the morning.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2022)

*For just a moment, I felt the brush of wings…*


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2022)

For you, from me:

Carry your chin in and the crown of your head high.  You are gods in the chrysalis.
Now is the time to search and sort, throw away all desires  not of your highest ideals
and strongest inspirations,
to understand the meaning of your being, the purpose of your hopes;
to gravitate your purest thoughts, to cherish the stainless beauty 
of your visions and all in your life that is heavenly.
Aspire to all the greatness that is in you and pour out all the torrents of strength 
and love encaged in your soul and you will find there is no end except the calmness 
and peace of blessed accomplishments.

For many times you have thought and dreamed, and cherish your dreams,
but now is the time to put away the little losses and angers,
the sadness and the doubts, and all that does not measure up to 
your perfect potentiality.  
Stand in the highest realm of all the glory and goodness you can partake
and take upon yourself the regeneration of the world.


----------



## Leann (Nov 1, 2022)

These are beautiful, powerful words, @Gaer !


----------



## Gaer (Nov 2, 2022)

From Angels:
"Hold your heart in your hands to offer to God.
Can you be slain by a man and yet forgive him?
Yes, if you react with your heart.
The heart of your soul is God's.
The feelings arising from the soul's heart
is love in it's pure form."


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2022)

Men are to lift to the best they are capable of being.

The heavenly entities will ask souls to measure their worth and their
evolutionary growth by the qualities and values in their hearts.

Rid of hate and of fear so wonders still may occur.

Take heed to not only the words spoken but to thoughts sent.

The human heart can create love.

The more love is sent into the world,
the more love is generated.

This is a necessity for this Earth, all mankind, all humanity.

Cherish this world and care for this Earth for this world is yours
and your life upon it is a gift.

As men prepare for wars in their minds,
it is being manifested in reality.

As the world readies for demise, it will come.

If the path changes and love is sent from the hearts,
it will change the course of Earth.

Bring hope, laughter, joy and kindness into all lives.

Create the world as you wish it to be.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2022)

Make your life as joyous and wonderful as possible!

Bring laughter!

Bring music and song!

Bring light and flowers and all wonderment from this moment!

Lighten up of your seriousness!

Think of ways to bring joy to your life!

Give love out to everyone in bucketfuls!

Live the life you want to live!

Freedom is within you.  Be free!

All love, joy, music, dance, wonder is all within your soul.

Be your soul.

The soul will always be alive.

Don't be afraid of death because there is no death of the soul.

The soul will survive births and deaths, all to bring you closer to God.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 4, 2022)

Words of love are sincere and from the soul.
All men bend to listen.
No matter how their hearts are shielded, 
No matter how guarded,
words of love penetrate to the core.
There, a wee hope blossoms even a tiny sprig
of hope and musters with the mind and heart.

Let there be a softness about you.
Let there be a tender quiet within you.
Beings you can't perceive feel this and cluster round.
Wonders will begin to occur.
Unplanned events, joys as the soul lifts you to new
heights of understanding and awareness.
When you send out thoughts of love,
prepare for wonders in this life.

Make beauty in everything you do.
If your heart feels love,
Create this around you.
Be still.
Know love is in the air.
Let it form into beauty,
into creations from your soul.

The world is yours to make beautiful.
To fill with joy, with song, with life.
Treat all living things with gentleness.
let the fullness of your soul overflow with love.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Words of love are sincere and from the soul.
> All men bend to listen.
> No matter how their hearts are shielded,
> No matter how guarded,
> ...


Your words are beautiful and inspiring, @Gaer! Thank you!


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 4, 2022)

This is lovely.  It reminds me of the books or calendars with readings for each day.  They lift and inspire.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2022)

From one of my Holy Angels:

"Not only with one moment doth a man bend to wisdoms but fights it with all his might.
Men of valor may hold tight to truths but truths move and change, fluctuate.
Most truths of gods are lost on Earth.
If found, if uttered, one is then shunned and trampled as if murmurs from fools.

If the Lord of all descended to this world, he would be given no merit.
No worth.
If his words came to warn, he would be dismissed as crazed.

Not a soul would stand with truth for then they would be mocked as well.
Does a man think himself greater than a god?
His words echo from a splinter of a mind; a single part of his knowing.

The crumpled heart, the small, tangled minds swarm upon the Earth.
The only words heard from rearward minds are their own rambles.
Is there no humbleness before the God?
Is there no reverence, no love found in their souls?
They speak the loudest to cover the lack of substance.

Whisper words of gods to them.
Let the words be known on Earth, should one on Earth seek them.
Softly in the calm, gently in the sweetness of the mind,
truths sparkle as a tiny light.

Weak minds shout.
Strong minds whisper.
Wise minds are silent held in their knowings.

State your words once in softness.
Back away and say no more.
Those who understand will grasp your words.
They will take what they need."


----------



## 1955 (Dec 8, 2022)

I think you’re pretty brave to share your inner thoughts. I only wish to remember some of them as I stumble down my path. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2022)

1955 said:


> I think you’re pretty brave to share your inner thoughts. I only wish to remember some of them as I stumble down my path. Thanks for sharing.


You won't believe me of course, but I hear thoughts from angels.
They are clearly different from my own thoughts.
I have seen angels, heard angels, felt their touch, been healed by them and
my life has been saved many times from angels.

I don't hear lowly spirits.  I don't want to hear spirits.  Some words on this thread 
will be mine and some will be from the Angels of God.
But, I will tell you when the words are not mine, and they will be in quotes.
Thank you so much for your comment.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2022)

Gaer said:


> but now is the time to put away the little losses and angers,
> the sadness and the doubts, and all that does not measure up to
> your perfect potentiality


Oh, I especially like this, because I do work at it.
Thanks for your inspiration, @Gaer.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 22, 2022)

This is only for those who either believe in God or want to believe in God.
This Christmas week is sacred.  It is to enjoy the full grace of God through devotion, 
love, attachment and reverence.
No level of experience is exclusive of God.
This is a time to practice and understand Him at every level, to know
He stands between the manifested and the unmanifested, in omnipresence,
and to feel the waves of divine bliss, to meditate , to gain self-consciousness
which leads to Cosmic Consciousness and to God realization; 
to pray and speak from your soul in humbleness.

Know that you are eternal life. You ARE and will at all times BE.
Perhaps, this week, you can soften your heart, spend time in your aloneness,
give yourself to the Holy God in thankfulness for the growth of your soul.

Have a lovely Christmas!  Have a joyful Christmas!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

I generally receive words from Angels through thought, which is clearly 
different from thoughts from my own mind.
Last night, I was given these words.  I will extend them to you, 
should anyone on Earth seek them.  
Don't mean to preach, but I was directed to pass on their words.


"When the God looks upon the world, 
He sees the scrambled souls in disarray.
Be the soul standing tall and firm, 
expecting his divine Being to smile upon you.
To be a man of strength, of more brave,
to hold intact the masses.
God is not to instill fear for He is only love.
only joy.
No suffering befall you.
Live as though God adores your soul this moment.

You are clear in thought and deeds,
as your mind reaches inward to amass beauty
inconceivable.
Stand alone to radiate your glory.
God will see it.
Your sincere, your humble, your precious love,
flows to help wash out worlds in war.
He sees the things of you, 
hears all thoughts from you,
Yet,
He holds you in cherish and in his love.
If He stood before you this moment,
would you wail and weep,
or reach to the skies in praise?"


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

Hey, @hawkdon,  I want to wish you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 24, 2022)

And I hope you have a wonderful Christmas also Gaer...>!!!


----------



## Iris939 (Dec 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> This is a DIARY, so, if you do not agree with my thoughts, well, I'd appreciate it if you don't read it.
> I've tried writing thoughts from angelic sources and was admonished, so, these are MY thoughts and sacred messages received by me.
> This will be ongoing.  (haha!  Unless the condemnation becomes too severe)
> Nothin to argue with here, no facts, just my opinions and often erroneous babblings.
> ...


Beautiful, and so positive and empowering, I needed that. Thank you!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

@Pecos, Please have a wonderful Christmas!  I know you will!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 24, 2022)

Many of us are in need of hearing these inspiring words, @Gaer     Thank you for sharing your beautiful thoughts.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Many of us are in need of hearing these inspiring words, @Gaer     Thank you for sharing your beautiful thoughts.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> View attachment 258412


Have a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 5, 2023)

From the Angels:

"One who praises God and honors him in every way and one who curses God or who believes in not anything spiritual or religious are both lifted to the heavens.  They may speak ill of God or disbelieve in his existence but when the end of the physical body comes, he is lifted to the heavens as a child of God.
Beliefs or non-beliefs are of no merit.  One may think and feel one way for a moment or many years.  Opinions change.  Beliefs change.
A man is not judged.  The worthiness of a man is known by the sincerity of his soul.
He may think himself incapable of experiencing love or growth of the soul, but in the moment of lifting, all things are made clear.

Love will be felt.  When the soul is free from the physical body, if the intellect tells the men to speak ill of God or God's angels, we in the heavens know it is a natural growth of the soul.
In a world of chaos, as on Earth, many cultures, many religions , many ways to grow toward God or to reject God are given and experienced.
The goodness of the heart is clearly known by all entities of the heavens.

Even the lowliest of men, the one who steals, the one who slashes the bodies of others, will be lifted to see heaven and be shown the way to lift toward God.  The world is a lowly place and actions in the world are without the teachings of the angels.  This is understood.  The thoughts in the mind are understood.  When a person performs planned ignorance or evilness after knowing God, this is looked at with compassion.  Each soul grows at his own pace.

One may spend a moment on the Earth and know it is all that is needed while another may live through seemingly eons of time to experience the same growth.
Let the soul move at his own rate and be who he is at the moment.  It is not for others to judge."


----------

